# Motor de ventilador



## Agustinw

Hola necesito ayuda tengo un motor de ventilador de pared, esos que lo llaman motor de jaula de ardilla.El tema es que el motor tiene 4 cables: rojo, negro, maza, azul y blanco. Al motor le falta el capasitor,cuando lo conecto a la red a travez del cable negro y rojo  el motor necesita una vuelta manual para que arranque, no gira muy rapido como deberia ser y ademas a media hora de estar encendido calienta muchisimo ¿a travez de que clables debo conectarlo?. ¿es necesario que le consiga un capasitor?. ¿y como deveria ser el capacitor? tengo pensado usarlo para hacer girar un molino de bolas
Les dejo una img del motor, espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## reyvilla

hola yo tenia uno con la misma falla y eran las rolineras hacian que el motor se recostara y esto hacia que el motor girara mas lento, las rolineras alinea el eje central del motor. el condensador por aqui le llaman condensador de arranque segun entiendo es el que le da el empuje al motor para arrancar y tengo un ventilador aqui y dice 3uf 250VA pero no se si te sirve. los cables son los que le dan la velocidad al motor segun los cables que alimente va girar mas o menos rapido pero tienen un sentido. y lo que haces los switchet's selectores es ir energizando las bobinas, primero una, despues 2, hasta que todas esten energizadas, eso segun lo que he escuchado, bueno espero te sirva de algo el comentario. saludosss...


----------



## Agustinw

Gracias por responder
 ya cheqie los bujes del motor,el motor manualmente lo giras sin ningun problema queda descartado el echo de que el motor este trabado


----------



## el-rey-julien

si le falta el capacitor ,,,,,,, colocaselo  ,si el capacitor esta malo en  los ventiladores gira mas lento el motor,
es muy problable que al colocarle el capacitor tu motor gire normalmente ,sin nececidad de empujarlo manualmente,el capacitor colocalo en serie con  esos dos cables que te sobran y depende el sentido de giro que decees ,o sea si te gira al revés solo invertí la coneccion de  la bovina y el capacitor


----------



## Agustinw

ok tratare de conseguirme ese capacitor


----------



## el-rey-julien

salen económicos menos de   15  pesos


----------



## Agustinw

si lo comprare,deseguro debe ser ese el problema el ventilador funcionaba,solo que era chinito y el plastico barato que sujeta todo,se quebraba como si fuera telgopor. Antes cundo funcionaba tenia el capasitor puesto pero no se porque se lo saque jajaja
cuando consiga el capasitor informo de lo que suceda
gracias por la atencion

Ah pero aun queda el echo de que el motor calienta muchisimo ¿estara debido a lo mismo?


----------



## el-rey-julien

si es debido a el capacitor

el valor que lleva es de 2,5µf por  400 volt 50/60 hZ  se compra en ferreterias y casas de materiales  electricos ,donde respuestos de ventiladores de techos y de pie  +  bombeadores 
mas tarde  subo una foto del capasitor


----------



## Agustinw

te hago una pregunta es que esto nunca lo entendi: ¿ademas del arranque del motor que otra funcion cumple el capacitor que afecte al funcionar del motor?


----------



## el-rey-julien

hace funcionar  funcionar la segunda bobina de arranque ,que a su ves le da mas velocidad al motor y  por eso calienta menos ,si el motor esta funcionando y le desconectas el capacitor el motor reduce su velocidad
en otro tipos de motores como el de bombeador el capacitor solo funciona en el arranque y  luego de desconecta,pero en los ventiladores el capacitor siempre queda conectado ,cuando el capacitor se ''gasta'' el ventilador empiesa a rotar a menor velocidad,si el capacitor  que le colocas le subis el avalor a suponte 5µf ,el motor anda super-rapido  pero  se termina quemando

/home/tsunami/Desktop/fotow/Nueva carpeta/Nueva carpeta/Webcam-1288223599.png


----------



## Agustinw

gracias me aclaraste muchas dudas


----------



## el-rey-julien

hay tenes el detalle de el capacitor 2,5µf x 400 volt ,en realidad esos ventiladores llevan uno de  2,2µf x 400volt     pero  yo nunca  pude  conseguirlos y  lo mas cerca en valor que conseguí fue ese de  la foto ,esta  probado  pues es el valor que uso  cuando reparo los ventiladores ,los de techo y  los de pie


----------



## Agustinw

gracias empesare a averiguar en casas de electronica


----------



## el-rey-julien

ya deveria poder verse la imagen ,la primera me equivoque y puse la ruta de la imagen que esta en mi pc ,linux  Debian por supuesto
pd:
  esos capacitores es mas fácil conseguirlos en casas de electricidad no de electrónica


----------



## Agustinw

ya consegui el capasitor igual al que med dijiste 2,5 uf 400v 50/60 hz $9.
Lo conecte a los cables amarillo y marron que se ven en la imagen que salen del motor.ahora el motor arranca solo pero aun levanta mucha temp, lo deje un rato para probar en 30min ya estaba muy muy caliente, cabe aclarar que esta bien lubricado el motor y lo conecto a 220 del cable negro y rojo que esta en la img.

¿porque seguira levantando alta temperatura?
¿los otros cables los debo usar( blanco y azul)?


----------



## el-rey-julien

no sera que  el capacitor va conectado entre los cables  rojo y  negro????????
en    un  motor muy parecido que tengo   el capacitor esta conectado entre    los cables   azul  y  marron 
los cables que  te sobra  es para  otras velocidades ,nomas intenta  conectarlo de   otra forma ,


----------



## Agustinw

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no sera que  el capacitor va conectado entre los cables  rojo y  negro????????,,



Cuando desarme el motor y le removi el capasitor este estaba conectado a esos dos cables cortitos que se ven. El capasitor estaba pegado a un costado el motor

estan son las caracteristicas del motor *http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/wall-fan-motor-258808547.html*


----------



## el-rey-julien

si  los originales son cuadraditos y  casi siempre están pegados a un costado,ahora esos motores son de calentar  un  poco ,cuando están puestos  con la paleta del ventilados circula aire que lo refrigera,quizás debas agregarle una pequeña aspa para que lo enfrié,
asumo que el motor no lo estas usando en un ventilador y  por eso caliente  mas de lo  común(falta de refrigeración )


----------



## Agustinw

el echo no es que calienta mas de lo comun sino que en 20 min calienta a punto de coccion es decir lo tocas y te quema :S


----------



## el-rey-julien

estarara quemado¡¡¡ ,
adentro de  la bobina del motor   o pegado a el bobinado  suelen traer un termisor o fusistor que se abre si calienta mucho  ,pero   seguramente si el motor  que tenes ya calentó  bastante y  sigue funcionando ,solo quedan dos posibilidades ,una que el motor este mas conectado y la segunda es que tengas un corto  en alguna bobina 
en las conexciones no puedo ayudar porque  traen distintos colores los cables,,si  querés este finde desarmo  un ventilador y me fijo  con el multimetro  mas o menos lo que mide cada bobina y  así podes comparar con el motor que tenes vos 
saludos


----------



## electromecanico

con un tester en ohms medi todos los cables en todas las combinaciones posibles y subilo tal ves te podamos ayudar anota los colores y las mediciones


----------



## Agustinw

estos son los valores que obtube
rojo blanco 123 ohm
rojo azul 185 ohm
rojo negro 250 ohm
negro azul 446 ohm
negro blanco 365 ohm

azul blanco 76 ohm


----------



## electromecanico

por los datos puedo decir que es un motor de dos velocidades...?

si es asi prova conecta el capacitor entre blanco y negro
y 220 entre blanco y rojo 

te sobra el azul... si en la proxima prueba lo reemplazas en la explicacion anterior por el blanco tenes la velocidad baja

te aviso no me responsabilizo por tapones quemados o manchones de cobre sobre la mesa de trabajo 

usa elementos de seguridad termica disyuntor guantes antiparras una alfombrita de goma bajo la silla de trabajo 

y si podes probar desde la habitacion de al lado mejor....


----------



## Agustinw

el ventilador era de 3 velocidades tenia la botonera con cuatro botones el de apagar el 1 el 2 y el 3


----------



## Agustinw

Buenoi aviso que no pude resolver el problema y me e conseguido otros 2 motores que funconan perfecto solo calientan un poquito como decias vos rey julien y con una pequeña aspa no hay problema.

el motor defectuoso quedara ahy archivado jajaja

agradesco muchisimo la ayuda que me aporto el rey julien y electromecanico gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

de  nada compañero 
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

imagenes para guiarse en el conexionado de los ventiladores 
*ventilador de techo con luz*

*motor de ventilador de pie 4 cables,tambien sirve para ventiladores de techo con 4 cables*


----------



## tdksky

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si es debido a el capacitor
> 
> el valor que lleva es de 2,5µf por 400 volt 50/60 hZ se compra en ferreterias y casas de materiales electricos, donde respuestos de ventiladores de techos y de pie + bombeadores
> mas tarde subo una foto del capasitor


 
Hola *men* sabes q*ue* tengo un ventilador q*ue* se calienta demasiado y primero se le quemaron los separadores*,* se los cambie y sigue calentando igual*, *porq*ue* sera q*ue* se calienta tanto?


----------



## Yetrox

tdksky puede ser el bobinado que ya esta por sacar la mano, es decir esta en sus ultimas, si echa olor es porque en alguna parte esta haciendo corto y esta por quemarse.


----------



## bondadoso

Yo tengo un motor igual pero me gustaría conectar el comun blanco a neutro y los tres cables restantes unirlos y conectarlos a 127v con la idea de que gire a máxima potencia y torque, se podrá o se quemara


----------



## DOSMETROS

0:38


----------



## electromecanico

:loco::loco:   





bondadoso dijo:


> Yo tengo un motor igual pero me gustaría conectar el comun blanco a neutro y los tres cables restantes unirlos y conectarlos a 127v con la idea de que gire a máxima potencia y torque, se podrá o se quemara


----------



## yosimiro

El ventilador _Ya tiene una velocidad máxima_.
Saludos.


----------

